# Best Place to Buy ATV Trailer



## frankwright (Jul 16, 2017)

I am getting tired of loading unloading my Yamaha Big Bear in the back of my truck. Plus with the bed full of ATV, I have no room to carry anything else.

Where is the best place to get one. I am south of the ATL airport but will go anywhere reasonable close for a deal.

Someone recommended Jenkinsburg but I am open to options.

Probably 5'X10'

Thanks!


----------



## fireman401 (Jul 16, 2017)

Big Tex in Cordele.  Straight from the manufacturer.  PM me for a salesperson's name.


----------



## Deerhead (Jul 16, 2017)

I 2nd Big Tex trailers!  I bought one for my ATV last year.  It is the best trailer I have owned.  This is my 4th trailer.


----------



## bilgerat (Jul 16, 2017)

Hooper trailers in Griffin and Monticello, great family owned and local built trailers


----------



## frankwright (Jul 17, 2017)

Thanks for the ideas. I will check them all out!


----------



## mattech (Jul 18, 2017)

Bagget trailers in Alabama, it's a little bit of a drive, but they custom built to order how I wanted it, and thier price wasn't even comparable to anyone else. Also, not being an Alabama resident I paid cash and didn't get charged a sales tax. I will say, the trailer isn't anything special like a big Tex, but for hauling an ATV and occasionally other things it does a great job.


----------



## mattech (Jul 18, 2017)

http://baggettstrailerconnection.com/


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jul 19, 2017)

I found a place just over the line in Alabama, bought a 6x12 for 850 out the door. Found the ad on Craigslist. He custom makes them, good enough for me to haul my ATV's. 3000Lb axle and 15 In. wheels.


----------



## Longhorn 16 (Jul 20, 2017)

Depends on what the trailer use will be. You stated to haul your four wheeler and that's all it will be used for then you may want to consider a lighter model. I have a heavy utility trailer and a light weight utility trailer. The lighter trailer can be pulled with the four wheeler and make moving seed, corn, protein, firewoood etc. really easy at the hunting lease.


----------



## 660griz (Jul 24, 2017)

I have gotten several from Trailers For Less in Fayetteville/Newnan. 
6x12 Utility was around $1200.


----------



## frankwright (Jul 24, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions! 
I ended up getting one from Hooper off 19-41 towards Barnesville. 
Best price and close to my friends house where I hunt and fish.


----------



## striper slug (Aug 12, 2017)

Bought a 4x7 mesh trailer at tractor supply for $500.. 
Hauls my recon perfect


----------

